# PooPourri



## That Guy (Dec 19, 2013)

You know how YouTube videos often start with a commercial and you can "skip" in a few seconds?  Well, this one appeared and I couldn't, wouldn't delete it.  It's for real and hilariously well done.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 19, 2013)

I've seen this one before and at first thought it was a joke, but Poo Purri is a real product...Amazon it.  But of course my s**t doesn't stink, so no need for it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




:lies:nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

I thought it was a joke as well until I went to their site. 

I still have a few technical questions about the product, but I'll take them up with the chemists.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 19, 2013)

_Very well done and funny_


----------



## Casper (Dec 20, 2013)

_*I also thought it must have been a joke......very funny TG.....
:hee:
*_


----------



## Michael. (Dec 20, 2013)

That was very funny and it is a real production.

*ABOUT THE VIDEO:*

The video was shot without green screens on location.  

Bethany was on the toilet for two solid days of shooting! 

She is truly the world's toilet queen. Yes, those cows were licking her.

*Large Screen Presentation below*

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=ZKLnhuzh9uY

.


----------

